# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  قصيدة عن حب الأمارات ..

## غرااااامي

السلام عليكم خواتي ..

بغيت قصيدة أو نشيدة ( مكتوبة ) للأطفال 

وحدة عن حب الإمارات وخدمتها ..

والثانية عن أنواع المهن المختلفة ( الخياط - الفلاح - الطبيب .........الخ )


وتكون مناسبة للأطفال من حيث الكلمات السهلة ومعانيها السلسة ..


لو سمحتوا خواتي بسرعة وأتمنى اتفيدوني يزاكم الله خير ..



تحيااااااااااااتي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## غرااااامي

معقووووووووووووووووولة ولا رد ..؟؟؟؟؟

الله ايسامحكم ..

----------


## شفافة الشوق

حبيت ارفع لج الموضوع ^__^

----------


## فطمطم

مشكوووووووره

----------


## غرااااامي

يزاكم الله خير خواتي ..

----------


## فطومـة

*عز الإمارات وروح الإمارات شموخ الإمارات بلاد الخير والتحيات 
بلاد القلب بلاد الحب والسعد 
بلاد زايد الخير 
عظيمة يالامارات 
نقشتك حروف بقلبي 
والله عزيزة وغالية ولك كل الأمنيات
يا شذى الطير غني 
قولي معي ورددي 
صرخي بأعلى صوتك وقولي 
ارضي الخليج 
أرض السلام 
أرض الخير والأمان*

----------


## عذاب الرحيل

يسلموووووووووووووو ثانكس

----------


## عذاب الرحيل

مشكووووووووووووورا حبيبيتي اليوم دشيت سيدات الامارات

----------


## شويخ السويدي

دامت إماراتي الغالية عالية 
ودام حكامها في خير

----------


## بطرانه وبكيفي

غباء فيج

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------

